# Vineyard / Orchard tractors



## cvap

I've been thinking about replacing my Deere 5210 utility tractor with one of these Italian articulating vineyard tractors.
Does any one have a history of or opinion about these machines?
I use my 5210 for trail clearing at a hunting preserve where its steep and wet. Its too top heavy and clumsy especially with a 6 foot, heavy rotary mower behind and a big overhung loader in front.
We also move a lot of snow in the winter.
I like the Carrero brand 84 to 100 hp in a very small package.
PTO on both ends, plenty of oil flow for hydraulic implements,heat /AC and flip around controls.
The dealers are far and few in my area thats what is making me think twice.


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Tractor Forum cvap!

Look in the past posts. There are a couple people who have experience with these tractors. Unfortunatly noone who posted seemed to have a good experience when something broke. With the price of these beasts I would tend to shy away.

check out this one.

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11137&highlight=broken+tractor

Just a wild thought but would a dozer of some type work for you? Seems like it would be lower to the ground with good traction and be less "tippy" than a tractor. Don't know about the trail mower though. Might be worth a look.


----------



## al b

I would stay clear of that company.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum cvap! Yes it IS about that time to be gettin' out there and preparing the trails and food plots. 

The 5210 albeit big and clumsey is a good, solid, and reliable tractor. You just need a tractor with a smaller footprint and more HP. Have you considered John Deere A and F Series?

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/FR/series/tractors/f_series/f_series.html

I have been using a John Deere 4410 to do exactly what you are doing and I use a 4 ft. rotary cutter. That allows me 4 ft. in the way in and another 4 feet on the way out clearing trails. I don't like trails much wider than that and preferable much less. The nice part about a tractor in this hp range is that it uses about a gallon per hour of diesel fuel where a 100 hp. tractor will use upwards of 5 gallons per hour. A John Deere 3520 or 3720 would be ideal for such an application. 

In the end, you will have a solid company standing behind the tractor. Deere and company is not perfect but in this day and age, they still tower like a redwood tree over the competition in my opinion.


----------



## cvap

Wow!!! That broken casing is unbelievable. I find it hard to believe that the manufacturer wouldn't take care of it no matter how far off warrantee it is.
John Deere has a line of these type tractors, maybe a mistake on their part!!!
A crawler would not be practical for me since I do some cultivating and mowing which requires 3 pt. and higher speeds.I don't get paid enough to have dedicated machines.
I wish someone made a small skidder with 3 pt hitches.


----------



## cvap

*A and F series*

Thanks for all the welcomes. I am honored.
The a and f series deeres are made in Italy though would have Deeres support


----------



## mikie81708

cvap said:


> I've been thinking about replacing my Deere 5210 utility tractor with one of these Italian articulating vineyard tractors.
> Does any one have a history of or opinion about these machines?
> I use my 5210 for trail clearing at a hunting preserve where its steep and wet. Its too top heavy and clumsy especially with a 6 foot, heavy rotary mower behind and a big overhung loader in front.
> We also move a lot of snow in the winter.
> I like the Carrero brand 84 to 100 hp in a very small package.
> PTO on both ends, plenty of oil flow for hydraulic implements,heat /AC and flip around controls.
> The dealers are far and few in my area thats what is making me think twice.


I think your talking about the Mach4 Antonio Carraro demo on their site is badass! Dealer in Gridley, Ca Ferrari Tractor


----------

